# Morrow Blaze for $50??



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

you can buy a lot of better boards out there for ~$150. If you want to settle for the cheapest, I saw a $48 Morrow (marked down to $80 take off 40%) brand new at Sports Authority over the weekend. I didn't even touch it, lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Morrow boards become floppy and uncontrolable within 10-20 rides


----------



## surfstar (Mar 6, 2009)

Snowboards - Men's Snowboards | Reviews and Sale at SierraSnowboard.com

sierrasnowboard.com figure if you buy that morrow in the store for $160 new, you still gotta pay tax. free shipping and no tax and you can buy a better board.

or check out evogear.com their outlet is 25% off. 

my first board was an airwalk from big5, it was good enough to learn on, but that was about it. a better brand will be a big step up.

also c3-shop.com use code 'danger' for 15% off. An FCG is an insane deal and kills all-mtn riding.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

surfstar said:


> Snowboards - Men's Snowboards | Reviews and Sale at SierraSnowboard.com
> 
> sierrasnowboard.com figure if you buy that morrow in the store for $160 new, you still gotta pay tax. free shipping and no tax and you can buy a better board.
> 
> ...


That is my dilemma though, shipping is only free within USA, to Canada it starts at $40, and if it weren't for the shipping i would already be riding a board.

Not only is it $40 for the board but is $40 for boots and another $40 for bindings... and to be honest i am more concerned about bindings than board, which will probably be the cheapest Burton bindings with the toe-cup straps (or w.e they are called).

there is a shop in my area that i can go to, but everything is even more expensive than if i were to just get it shipped to me from USA...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Nevermind guys, i got the Ride Crush for $160 Brand new!


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

the_big_dill said:


> Nevermind guys, i got the Ride Crush for $160 Brand new!


great find man! much better than the boards u listed above =)


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks i am extremely happy that i won this bid on ebay, now i need bindings and boots

what do you guys think of these bindings? http://cgi.ebay.ca/TECHNINE-MFM-Cla...ViewItemQQptZSnowboarding?hash=item25590297ab


----------



## surfstar (Mar 6, 2009)

I've looked into T9 binders in the past b/c of low prices and stayed away. Read reviews on backcountry.com and other sources. Not good quality.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

I am looking at the toe strap bindings (the ones that cup your toe) and was wondering which companies are good to go with?

so far i like the Burton Custom and Mission, looking for a good price now... also the Ride bindings are good (so i heard), but if i look at vids or the shape of the back (part that goes up the heel) and it seems like its barely holding, i like it when it is secure.

Anything i should avoid? anything i should make sure that will FIT my board (Ride Crush)? (i already know that the Burton EST are only for certain burton boards.)


----------

